

How to win Seedhack: church donation gaming, #holylight, blessings from above - ViktorasJucikas
http://2founders.com/2012/04/02/seedhack-winning-holylight-jesus/

======
fredsters_s
Awesome job guys!

~~~
ViktorasJucikas
Thanks man! If you haven't encouraged us on Friday I would have just gone home
;)

~~~
rayhano
Thank laughter you didn't just go home!

